# Hit parked car...need advice pls....I am scared...



## Sidunera (Sep 25, 2016)

I picked up these passengers from a wedding. In the middle of the ride, they cancelled the ride. So, I pulled over and asked them to rerequest the ride if they wanted me to continue. Now, their ride was ordered by another friend who was at the wedding!!....So, they started calling her asking her to rerequest the ride in the middle of nowhere. They wanted to know the address where I had stopped. I couldn't figure it out ....I told her the streets. Still she was having a problem...All this while my foot was on break while my car was on drive. Then I was going to come out to read the house number of the house...As I was changing feet, my car which was still on drive hit the car parked in front of my car....And I panicked. ....I just did not know what to do ....The passengers were still talying to that lady asking her to rerequest their ride....In complete panic mode, I came out and looked at my car and the other parked car....There was no damage on my car but the parked car got some scratches ( like the kind of scratches cars get when you hit one in parallel parking sometimes. ....)...After all I was parked behind it when I hit it....There was no dent on any car. Their lady on the phone was taking longer to rerequest their ride. So, I ordered an uber for them from my own personal uber account. So, I sent them to their destination. In the mean time I waited at the scene in complete panic mode not knowing what to do. I am renting my uber car from a private guy. He will be furious if I ever told him. Plus insurance will go up. Plus who knows if uber will deactivate me. All these thoughts started to go on in my mind. I wondered if I should call the police. I wondered if I should walk house to house in the neighborhood trying to ask whose car it is. I just didn't know what to do. I took pics of the other car. I waited there for about half an hour...Nobody came from anywhere. Then I thought that that kind of scratch can happen while parallel parking also. I thought of all the countless times my car was hit in my neighborhood. I thought of my insurance going up and what not....Then I just started the car and drove off. I am home now and am sick worried. I never had any accident in my life. I have always been an extra careful driver. Ever since I have got back home I have been googling and reading all about hit and run. I am extremely frightened and freaked out. I don't know what to do ....Can someone please advice? Please help me.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Sidunera said:


> I picked up these passengers from a wedding. In the middle of the ride, they cancelled the ride. So, I pulled over and asked them to rerequest the ride if they wanted me to continue. Now, their ride was ordered by another friend who was at the wedding!!....So, they started calling her asking her to rerequest the ride in the middle of nowhere. They wanted to know the address where I had stopped. I couldn't figure it out ....I told her the streets. Still she was having a problem...All this while my foot was on break while my car was on drive. Then I was going to come out to read the house number of the house...As I was changing feet, my car which was still on drive hit the car parked in front of my car....And I panicked. ....I just did not know what to do ....The passengers were still talying to that lady asking her to rerequest their ride....In complete panic mode, I came out and looked at my car and the other parked car....There was no damage on my car but the parked car got some scratches ( like the kind of scratches cars get when you hit one in parallel parking sometimes. ....)...After all I was parked behind it when I hit it....There was no dent on any car. Their lady on the phone was taking longer to rerequest their ride. So, I ordered an uber for them from my own personal uber account. So, I sent them to their destination. In the mean time I waited at the scene in complete panic mode not knowing what to do. I am renting my uber car from a private guy. He will be furious if I ever told him. Plus insurance will go up. Plus who knows if uber will deactivate me. All these thoughts started to go on in my mind. I wondered if I should call the police. I wondered if I should walk house to house in the neighborhood trying to ask whose car it is. I just didn't know what to do. I took pics of the other car. I waited there for about half an hour...Nobody came from anywhere. Then I thought that that kind of scratch can happen while parallel parking also. I thought of all the countless times my car was hit in my neighborhood. I thought of my insurance going up and what not....Then I just started the car and drove off. I am home now and am sick worried. I never had any accident in my life. I have always been an extra careful driver. Ever since I have got back home I have been googling and reading all about hit and run. I am extremely frightened and freaked out. I don't know what to do ....Can someone please advice? Please help me.


First off, it's not the end of the world, so relax.

This is an ethics question, plain and simple. The answer you give is a measure of the person you are.

There's an old saying, "do the right thing if you want to live with yourself".

and "do unto others as you would have them do unto you".

If someone did that to you, what would you wish they did for you? Eh?

If you're a low class schmuck, you'll shine it on.

If you're an honorable person, you'll leave a note with your contact info. Yes, you should have done that
and you should have told the owner of the vehicle.

Calling the cops, I wouldn't hold it against you if you kept them out of the picture on something this minor.

But, i consider myself an honest person, and I would have absolutely done the above, 'cept not the cops, if it's not that big of a dent.

You only have to tell Uber if the app is engaged.

In my 65 years, not once has my car been hit by anyone unless I was in it, so that's kinda rare, actually.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Sidunera said:


> I picked up these passengers from a wedding. In the middle of the ride, they cancelled the ride. So, I pulled over and asked them to rerequest the ride if they wanted me to continue. Now, their ride was ordered by another friend who was at the wedding!!....So, they started calling her asking her to rerequest the ride in the middle of nowhere. They wanted to know the address where I had stopped. I couldn't figure it out ....I told her the streets. Still she was having a problem...All this while my foot was on break while my car was on drive. Then I was going to come out to read the house number of the house...As I was changing feet, my car which was still on drive hit the car parked in front of my car....And I panicked. ....I just did not know what to do ....The passengers were still talying to that lady asking her to rerequest their ride....In complete panic mode, I came out and looked at my car and the other parked car....There was no damage on my car but the parked car got some scratches ( like the kind of scratches cars get when you hit one in parallel parking sometimes. ....)...After all I was parked behind it when I hit it....There was no dent on any car. Their lady on the phone was taking longer to rerequest their ride. So, I ordered an uber for them from my own personal uber account. So, I sent them to their destination. In the mean time I waited at the scene in complete panic mode not knowing what to do. I am renting my uber car from a private guy. He will be furious if I ever told him. Plus insurance will go up. Plus who knows if uber will deactivate me. All these thoughts started to go on in my mind. I wondered if I should call the police. I wondered if I should walk house to house in the neighborhood trying to ask whose car it is. I just didn't know what to do. I took pics of the other car. I waited there for about half an hour...Nobody came from anywhere. Then I thought that that kind of scratch can happen while parallel parking also. I thought of all the countless times my car was hit in my neighborhood. I thought of my insurance going up and what not....Then I just started the car and drove off. I am home now and am sick worried. I never had any accident in my life. I have always been an extra careful driver. Ever since I have got back home I have been googling and reading all about hit and run. I am extremely frightened and freaked out. I don't know what to do ....Can someone please advice? Please help me.


STOP PANICKING!!!! You should of just left a note on the windshield with your contact info. You will not receive a ticket. Talk to the person you lease the car from. Since ride was cancelled and you did not accept another ping Uber will not take care of it. The person you lease the vehicle from should have a commercial policy with you listed as an additional driver. No big deal. But since you left its up to you if you want to go back and try to locate the car you hit. One question, did your pax witness you hit the car when they were talking to their other friend on the phone?


----------



## Sidunera (Sep 25, 2016)

The uber app was offline....because I was letting them talk what is to happen to their ride with their lady on the phone.

I am not expecting uber to take care of it or to be even involved in this case. I would not want my insurance to get involved in this. I would rather pay cash for the car sctatches but there was noone there for an entire half an hour....and now I am worried about going to jail ....as I have been reading that there is punishment for it. ....But I am also thinking how many times have we seen cars bump into each other while parallel parked....I guess it happens...The thing is the passengers were in my car when it happened talking to their lady on their phone!!...They are witnesses to whatever happened till I ordered an uber for them and sent them away!!....I don't know. ...I have just lost my mind tonight....I am trying to breathe. ...I can't make sense out if it any more. ..What if I take the risk that nothing happens and I just move on with life?....Will anything happen?


----------



## Sidunera (Sep 25, 2016)

There is no dent on my car or on the other car . There are just scratches on the other car's bumper .....the kind that happen when my license plate hit that car's bumper. No scratches and nothing on my car.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Sidunera said:


> There is no dent on my car or on the other car . There are just scratches on the other car's bumper .....the kind that happen when my license plate hit that car's bumper. No scratches and nothing on my car.


I hit another car's back bumper, put a few paint scratches on it. Silly me, we were in tandem in a drive through car wash, and I forget to put my car in neutral, and moved forward and hit him. Rather than go through insurance, and all that, I offered him $100 to just deal with it, and let's keep it off the books. He said yes. I made him sign a waiver ( I know how to write them ) so that he couldn't sue me or call the cops with "hit and run" if he changed his mind, later. You should have left your contact number, and maybe you can offer him $100 for his troubles, and be done with it. if he/she accepts the deal, make sure you get them to release you from any further damages or liability by signing a paper to that effect, put the date and time, car model, etc., on the thing.


----------



## Sidunera (Sep 25, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> I hit another car's back bumper, put a few paint scratches on it. Silly me, we were in tandem in a drive through car wash, and I forget to put my car in neutral, and moved forward and hit him. Rather than go through insurance, and all that, I offered him $100 to just deal with it, and let's keep it off the books. He said yes. I made him sign a waiver ( I know how to write them ) so that he couldn't sue me or call the cops with "hit and run" if he changed his mind, later. You should have left your contact number, and maybe you can offer him $100 for his troubles, and be done with it. if he/she accepts the deal, make sure you get them to release you from any further damages or liability by signing a paper to that effect, put the date and time, car model, etc., on the thing.


Yes, that's what I would have done....But now I am home....What should I do now?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Sidunera said:


> I would not want my insurance to get involved in this.and now I am worried about going to jail ....as I have been reading that there is punishment for it.


It wasn't your vehicle. You said you were leasing the vehicle from a private party. And chill out. This is not the hit and run you go to jail over. I have noticed one thing about you. You are way too paranoid about worse case scenarios. Maybe this profession is not for you. I would imagine if you were hit by an uninsured drunk driver with pax in your vehicle then you might just have a nervous breakdown or a heart attack. BREATHE BREATHE BREATHE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sidunera (Sep 25, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> It wasn't your vehicle. You said you were leasing the vehicle from a private party. And chill out. This is not the hit and run you go to jail over. I have noticed one thing about you. You are way too paranoid about worse case scenarios. Maybe this profession is not for you. I would imagine if you were hit by an uninsured drunk driver with pax in your vehicle then you might just have a nervous breakdown or a heart attack. BREATHE BREATHE BREATHE!!!!!!!!!


Thank you. Yeah I am totally freaked out over this. Yes I know this profession is not for me....I just need it since I am damn broke, jobless and have bills to pay (That's another story!)...

So, I should just forget about this incident and move on? ...I am still panicked out!!...I don't know what the hell I should do tonight!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Sidunera said:


> Thank you. Yeah I am totally freaked out over this ...I am still panicked out!!...I don't know what the hell I should do tonight!


If you're done driving for the night may I suggest a six pack of ice cold Stella and 40mg Valium. Sweet dreams!!!!!


----------



## Sidunera (Sep 25, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> If you're done driving for the night may I suggest a six pack of ice cold Stella and 40mg Valium. Sweet dreams!!!!!


Actually I am back driving. ...I need to make the money....but I missed the entire Saturday night . But tell me please...Can I just forget about this incident? Or is anything going to happen to me? ...I am worried


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

I say go back to the car and leave contact info......if and only if contacted explain the entire situation....(except as Uber driver) just tell the person was "dropping off someone (friend or friend of friend)and bumped their car by mistake" got out looked no damage finished droping off your "friends" then came back to do right thing......then work with them off books and have them sign waiver releasing you from further liability.....and then leave it be


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Sidunera said:


> Actually I am back driving. ...I need to make the money....but I missed the entire Saturday night . But tell me please...Can I just forget about this incident? Or is anything going to happen to me? ...I am worried


I'm 2400 miles away from you. You probably should ask the pax that were 24" away from you in the back seat when you hit the car. Actually I think you already know what to do. With all these "what should I do?" questions I can tell your conscience is telling you what to do.


----------



## Sidunera (Sep 25, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I'm 2400 miles away from you. You probably should ask the pax that were 24" away from you in the back seat when you hit the car. Actually I think you already know what to do. With all these "what should I do?" questions I can tell your conscience is telling you what to do.


The car is not there....I don't know what I should do. I am going to go home and rest. ...It has been such a bad night. I just hope nothing bad happens. ..


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Nah I wouldn't worry they probably didn't realize if for some reason the cops show up say what I said above......you were giving some friends a ride home and bumped a car saw no damage so you finished taking them home then when you returned to do the honorable thing the car was gone.........and leave it at that I think you are good


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> First off, it's not the end of the world, so relax.
> 
> This is an ethics question, plain and simple. The answer you give is a measure of the person you are.
> 
> ...


That you KNEW about.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm take care of this for you bb. Just relax, kick back on the couch and watch some infomercials for old people. I got friends in the police department who'll make this all go away.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sidunera said:


> The uber app was offline....because I was letting them talk what is to happen to their ride with their lady on the phone.
> 
> I am not expecting uber to take care of it or to be even involved in this case. I would not want my insurance to get involved in this. I would rather pay cash for the car sctatches but there was noone there for an entire half an hour....and now I am worried about going to jail ....as I have been reading that there is punishment for it. ....But I am also thinking how many times have we seen cars bump into each other while parallel parked....I guess it happens...The thing is the passengers were in my car when it happened talking to their lady on their phone!!...They are witnesses to whatever happened till I ordered an uber for them and sent them away!!....I don't know. ...I have just lost my mind tonight....I am trying to breathe. ...I can't make sense out if it any more. ..What if I take the risk that nothing happens and I just move on with life?....Will anything happen?


Go back and burn the car down to the ground and no one will ever see the scratches !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

If it makes you feel better,start the fire with the note . . .


----------



## Sidunera (Sep 25, 2016)

The Mollusk said:


> I'm take care of this for you bb. Just relax, kick back on the couch and watch some infomercials for old people. I got friends in the police department who'll make this all go away.


Not sure what you mean. ....What are your police department friends going to do?


----------



## Sidunera (Sep 25, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Go back and burn the car down to the ground and no one will ever see the scratches !


Huh?


----------



## Sidunera (Sep 25, 2016)

I will go back there and check again tonight to see if I can find the owner. What else can I do?


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

high maintence pax, how did they cancel mid ride, how is that possible......anyways the owner probably wont notice anything anyway


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> high maintence pax, how did they cancel mid ride, how is that possible......anyways the owner probably wont notice anything anyway


Eh some people are really particular about their cars...



Sidunera said:


> Huh?


They are being sarcastic and joking with you. Relax, keep making an effort to locate the owner. Write down your name and phone number and put it on the windshield wiper so they can call you.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Sidunera said:


> In the middle of the ride, they cancelled the ride.


 Do not "stop the car and make them re-request before proceeding". If the account holder gave permission to use their account, they are not allowed to cancel while not in the car. Finish the ride and request a trip adjustment. The account holder will be billed. If the account holder is in the car and cancels, kick them out and do NOT allow a re-request. Allowing a re-request gets you a one star. This would have prevented that accident. The only rule is if the account holder gave permission to take them to location A, that is the only place you can take them. If they demand to B, explain you can only go to A and if they have a problem with it, end the ride and kick them out.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

Sidunera said:


> Not sure what you mean. ....What are your police department friends going to do?


Not a thing.

That's the point. No ones ever gonna do anything about this. It's foolhardy of you to act upon this further.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Look....this isn't a big deal.

Simply move on. Now you have advice on what to do next time.


----------



## More Cowbell (May 8, 2016)

Let me get this straight..... 
You're renting a car from some guy to uber. 
You used your own Uber account, paying to complete your pax ride. 
Your having panic attacks and a meltdown over a few scratches on a bumper.

You're _special_, aren't you? Best advice is to quit ubering, move on.


----------



## ubercharlie (Sep 14, 2016)

Sidunera said:


> I picked up these passengers from a wedding. In the middle of the ride, they cancelled the ride. So, I pulled over and asked them to rerequest the ride if they wanted me to continue. Now, their ride was ordered by another friend who was at the wedding!!....So, they started calling her asking her to rerequest the ride in the middle of nowhere. They wanted to know the address where I had stopped. I couldn't figure it out ....I told her the streets. Still she was having a problem...All this while my foot was on break while my car was on drive. Then I was going to come out to read the house number of the house...As I was changing feet, my car which was still on drive hit the car parked in front of my car....And I panicked. ....I just did not know what to do ....The passengers were still talying to that lady asking her to rerequest their ride....In complete panic mode, I came out and looked at my car and the other parked car....There was no damage on my car but the parked car got some scratches ( like the kind of scratches cars get when you hit one in parallel parking sometimes. ....)...After all I was parked behind it when I hit it....There was no dent on any car. Their lady on the phone was taking longer to rerequest their ride. So, I ordered an uber for them from my own personal uber account. So, I sent them to their destination. In the mean time I waited at the scene in complete panic mode not knowing what to do. I am renting my uber car from a private guy. He will be furious if I ever told him. Plus insurance will go up. Plus who knows if uber will deactivate me. All these thoughts started to go on in my mind. I wondered if I should call the police. I wondered if I should walk house to house in the neighborhood trying to ask whose car it is. I just didn't know what to do. I took pics of the other car. I waited there for about half an hour...Nobody came from anywhere. Then I thought that that kind of scratch can happen while parallel parking also. I thought of all the countless times my car was hit in my neighborhood. I thought of my insurance going up and what not....Then I just started the car and drove off. I am home now and am sick worried. I never had any accident in my life. I have always been an extra careful driver. Ever since I have got back home I have been googling and reading all about hit and run. I am extremely frightened and freaked out. I don't know what to do ....Can someone please advice? Please help me.


You should have left a note on the damaged vehicle with your phone #. Nothing else justifies your actions, trying to be a Good Samaritan for 30 minutes isn't going to cut it.


----------



## Screwber69 (Aug 21, 2016)

Just leave your phone number on a note and ask them to contact you regarding an urgent matter. If they don't hen forget about it if they do explain that you were on the clock(don't mention Uber tell them you work for Lyft or a pizza place not really any of their business what put you there that evening) and couldn't wait around for someone to show. Also inform the that you will pay for any damages with cash I guarantee that they will except your offer. I hit a guys side mirror and knocked it off and came back latter and it was an elderly gentle man . I gave him $250 or something like that and it probably paid for the groceries that he couldn't afford for the next two months. ON the flip side I have had my car hit and intentionally damaged multiple times with no idea who did it. The only time I ever didn't pay was another mirror hits mirror and considering the neighborhood I was in I just said to hell with it and kept driving, the damn car was probably stolen anyway.


----------



## Sidunera (Sep 25, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Look....this isn't a big deal.
> 
> Simply move on. Now you have advice on what to do next time.


Thank you.


----------



## Sidunera (Sep 25, 2016)

More Cowbell said:


> Let me get this straight.....
> You're renting a car from some guy to uber.
> You used your own Uber account, paying to complete your pax ride.
> Your having panic attacks and a meltdown over a few scratches on a bumper.
> ...


Huh?


----------



## More Cowbell (May 8, 2016)

Sidunera said:


> Huh?


You made mistake after mistake after mistake after mistake. In a compete panic.

Driving uber is not for everyone.


----------



## Sidunera (Sep 25, 2016)

More Cowbell said:


> You made mistake after mistake after mistake after mistake. In a compete panic.
> 
> Driving uber is not for everyone.


I agree....My mind stopped working in panic. ...I am still frozen. ..


----------



## ubercharlie (Sep 14, 2016)

9 years ago my brother asked me to pull all the cars inside the garage after giving them a bath. Well I happened to lightly scratch The fender of my dads 7 series BMW while pulling in. My brother Quickly got some wax and rubbed the scratch out of the fender real quick.


----------



## python134r (Jul 24, 2015)

If there is no damage, drive away, if your conscious bothers you leave a note. 

I would of just drove away............................


----------



## J1945 (Jan 2, 2016)

Hey, I woke up this morning and saw new scratches on my rear bumper. My neighbor, Mrs. Kravitz, was looking out her window last night and told her husband, Abner, that she saw a car let two nicely dressed people out of the car and then slammed into the back of my car. Abner came over when I was looking at my bumper and told me about it. He said his wife saw the driver get out, look around, and then drive off. I looked for a note on the car and didn't see anything. I called the police and reported it. They came by and Mrs. Kravitz gave them a full description of what she saw. 

Know anything about this?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I am your Uber Sin Eater.
I Absolve you of this Sin.
You may go in peace to Sin no more.
I sprinkled this Sin on a slice of pizza hut pizza,and it is gone.
Rest your mind.
You are forgiven.


----------



## PeacefulJ... (Jun 19, 2016)

As funny as everyone is trying to be, YOU hit and ran. Even though you only left scratches, what you did could come back and bite you. Better hope they didn't have a dash cam that records in "park mode". You are so panicked because you know it was wrong.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

J1945 said:


> My neighbor, Mrs. Kravitz, was looking out her window last night and told her husband, Abner. They came by and Mrs. Kravitz gave them a full description of what she saw.
> 
> Know anything about this?


No, but Samantha and Darrin might. I think Tabitha witnessed it too, but she's too young to recall. Now, Endora is a completely different story. That old hag will blow the whistle on anyone. How about Sam's sexy cousin Serina? Did she see anything? Always a turn on when some hot blonde milf can twitch her nose like that. Just need to point out that Mrs Kravitz can be a nosy b#*?%.


----------



## J1945 (Jan 2, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> No, but Samantha and Darrin might. I think Tabitha witnessed it too, but she's too young to recall. Now, Endora is a completely different story. That old hag will blow the whistle on anyone. How about Sam's sexy cousin Serina? Did she see anything? Always a turn on when some hot blonde milf can twitch her nose like that. Just need to point out that Mrs Kravitz can be a nosy b#*?%.


Jeez dude. There's a huge thick line between "getting the joke" and "setting it on fire and beating it straight into the ground." You couldn't see it?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

J1945 said:


> Jeez dude. There's a huge thick line between "getting the joke" and "setting it on fire and beating it straight into the ground." You couldn't see it?


In the 70's we didn't have much of a selection to watch on TV. Besides, a person can only have so many fantasies of Mary Ann from Gilligan's Island.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Sidunera said:


> I picked up these passengers from a wedding. In the middle of the ride, they cancelled the ride. So, I pulled over and asked them to rerequest the ride if they wanted me to continue. Now, their ride was ordered by another friend who was at the wedding!!....So, they started calling her asking her to rerequest the ride in the middle of nowhere. They wanted to know the address where I had stopped. I couldn't figure it out ....I told her the streets. Still she was having a problem...All this while my foot was on break while my car was on drive. Then I was going to come out to read the house number of the house...As I was changing feet, my car which was still on drive hit the car parked in front of my car....And I panicked. ....I just did not know what to do ....The passengers were still talying to that lady asking her to rerequest their ride....In complete panic mode, I came out and looked at my car and the other parked car....There was no damage on my car but the parked car got some scratches ( like the kind of scratches cars get when you hit one in parallel parking sometimes. ....)...After all I was parked behind it when I hit it....There was no dent on any car. Their lady on the phone was taking longer to rerequest their ride. So, I ordered an uber for them from my own personal uber account. So, I sent them to their destination. In the mean time I waited at the scene in complete panic mode not knowing what to do. I am renting my uber car from a private guy. He will be furious if I ever told him. Plus insurance will go up. Plus who knows if uber will deactivate me. All these thoughts started to go on in my mind. I wondered if I should call the police. I wondered if I should walk house to house in the neighborhood trying to ask whose car it is. I just didn't know what to do. I took pics of the other car. I waited there for about half an hour...Nobody came from anywhere. Then I thought that that kind of scratch can happen while parallel parking also. I thought of all the countless times my car was hit in my neighborhood. I thought of my insurance going up and what not....Then I just started the car and drove off. I am home now and am sick worried. I never had any accident in my life. I have always been an extra careful driver. Ever since I have got back home I have been googling and reading all about hit and run. I am extremely frightened and freaked out. I don't know what to do ....Can someone please advice? Please help me.


I'm stuck on the fact that you rent a car to Uber...you have other issues to deal with besides the hit and run (which is illegal by the way)


----------



## Sidunera (Sep 25, 2016)

I went back tonight and the car wasn't there again. I knocked at the house in front of where the car was. Nobody answered either. So, I have left a note with my name and number on that house as you all suggested. I am now back at home still panicking.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Ya know this reminds me of a story...I once called into work told boss I am sick..boss asked what my symptoms were I said I don't know I just feel really bad..he told me when he is feeling like that he sleeps with his wife and feels much better.....I went into work about 3 hours later smiling....boss asked me that he thought I was sick.....I told him I followed his suggestion.....and had to say 2 things....that the new paint job in his bedroom was great, and that his wife wants him to pick up milk on his way home.....


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

J1945 said:


> Hey, I woke up this morning and saw new scratches on my rear bumper. My neighbor, Mrs. Kravitz, was looking out her window last night and told her husband, Abner, that she saw a car let two nicely dressed people out of the car and then slammed into the back of my car. Abner came over when I was looking at my bumper and told me about it. He said his wife saw the driver get out, look around, and then drive off. I looked for a note on the car and didn't see anything. I called the police and reported it. They came by and Mrs. Kravitz gave them a full description of what she saw.
> 
> Know anything about this?


Let me page Doctor Bombay. When I do, he'll come right away and tell you all about it.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

Sidunera said:


> I went back tonight and the car wasn't there again. I knocked at the house in front of where the car was. Nobody answered either. So, I have left a note with my name and number on that house as you all suggested. I am now back at home still panicking.


Try not to panic. Our imaginations tend to blow these types of things out of proportion, and make it seem worse than they really are. I have no doubt that you're a good person who only made a common mistake. Since you've made an attempt to put things right, I'm sure the situation will turn out better than you expect. In my experience, the best thing to do is learn from the mistake, deal with whatever happens AS is happens, then move on.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

I bumped a guys car on purpose (very litely, just trying to get as close as possible to utilize all available space) because he was taking up two spots on the curb where spaces were marked, and I needed to squeeze into the available space that he'd left between his car and the car behind. His wife caught me (she was in the car, and didn't bother to move it up for me after I'd struggled to get in the space for a couple minutes before resorting to bump), and after 2 minutes of getting down staring we found the tiny scratch in this little plastic decorative strip under the bumper. He was pissed, and I gave him insurance info etc. I offered to go get touch up paint and fix it right then & there with my own time, money, and energy, like a decent person, but he said I wasn't licensed for that kind of work (big surprise, it was a Mercedes, and these are the kind of people who often achieve such status items; he also let me know it was $90,000, as if that would make me care more, when in fact I'm thinking "Oh, so a little scratch is like nothing in your life because you have better things, right, whereas I have shit, but I'm not a petty monster). So he "did me a favor" by saying he was going to his "asian friend" who does work cheap. A week later it was $200 dollars to fix the tiny scratch that none of us could see without really getting down and peering up close. I ignored him. He went away and never filed a claim. Then I was driving an owner's car, like you, and since I'd been driving a year, and was his best, most responsible partner, who'd never been a problem, he didn't care if this got filed on insurance. It's why they have insurance. If you're in the business of renting out cars, you expect a thing like this to happen. It's part of business, and I bet their making bank off your payments, just by doing a little paper work now & then. So don't stress.
Your biggest concern though, is why such an event would cause panic. It's a bummer, and if you learn from it, you'll never make that sort of mistake again. Always put it in park when you're sitting. Always, always put it in park, because these things happen, and you learned the easy way. Nothing cam of it, but you'll remember this next time you stop and want to just leave your foot on the brake while you're distracted by other stuff. Always put it in park. Now you know. 
It wasn't a hit & run. You just bumped them. When was the last time you came out and checked your bumper for scratches? I don't think most of us are that petty, that when we're about to go somewhere (the reason we get in a car), we stop to look at our bumper for new scratches.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Your idiot passengers cancelled on you mid ride? You received a new request? They call the person that's requesting to cancel the trip on you? You essentially feather tap another car? 

Then you paid for the original idiots to go home at your expense? You need to stop driving, and study this forum like a college course before you ever go back online again.

If a passenger cancels, the trip ends and they exit the car. 
New passenger pings you, take that trip. Don't tell the old pax who the new pax is. 

This has to be one of the strangest posts I've ever read here.


----------



## J1945 (Jan 2, 2016)

Strange Fruit said:


> I bumped a guys car on purpose (very litely, just trying to get as close as possible to utilize all available space) because he was taking up two spots on the curb where spaces were marked, and I needed to squeeze into the available space that he'd left between his car and the car behind. His wife caught me (she was in the car, and didn't bother to move it up for me after I'd struggled to get in the space for a couple minutes before resorting to bump), and after 2 minutes of getting down staring we found the tiny scratch in this little plastic decorative strip under the bumper. He was pissed, and I gave him insurance info etc. I offered to go get touch up paint and fix it right then & there with my own time, money, and energy, like a decent person, but he said I wasn't licensed for that kind of work (big surprise, it was a Mercedes, and these are the kind of people who often achieve such status items; he also let me know it was $90,000, as if that would make me care more, when in fact I'm thinking "Oh, so a little scratch is like nothing in your life because you have better things, right, whereas I have shit, but I'm not a petty monster). So he "did me a favor" by saying he was going to his "asian friend" who does work cheap. A week later it was $200 dollars to fix the tiny scratch that none of us could see without really getting down and peering up close. I ignored him. He went away and never filed a claim. Then I was driving an owner's car, like you, and since I'd been driving a year, and was his best, most responsible partner, who'd never been a problem, he didn't care if this got filed on insurance. It's why they have insurance. If you're in the business of renting out cars, you expect a thing like this to happen. It's part of business, and I bet their making bank off your payments, just by doing a little paper work now & then. So don't stress.
> Your biggest concern though, is why such an event would cause panic. It's a bummer, and if you learn from it, you'll never make that sort of mistake again. Always put it in park when you're sitting. Always, always put it in park, because these things happen, and you learned the easy way. Nothing cam of it, but you'll remember this next time you stop and want to just leave your foot on the brake while you're distracted by other stuff. Always put it in park. Now you know.
> It wasn't a hit & run. You just bumped them. When was the last time you came out and checked your bumper for scratches? I don't think most of us are that petty, that when we're about to go somewhere (the reason we get in a car), we stop to look at our bumper for new scratches.


You bumped his car on purpose, and then get offended that he's pissed you scratched his $90,000 car...on purpose? I can't understand why he'd refuse the offer of someone that can't drive to do touch up paintwork on his Mercedes.



> I'm thinking "Oh, so a little scratch is like nothing in your life because you have better things, right, whereas I have shit, but I'm not a petty monster).


He should just laugh off the damage you did, on purpose, to his previously unscratched before you hit it expensive car, because he's able to afford one and you're not? Really? You actually think like that? Holy shit, growing up as poor as I did, I was taught better.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

J1945 said:


> You bumped his car on purpose, and then get offended that he's pissed you scratched his $90,000 car...on purpose? I can't understand why he'd refuse the offer of someone that can't drive to do touch up paintwork on his Mercedes.
> 
> He should just laugh off the damage you did, on purpose, to his previously unscratched before you hit it expensive car, because he's able to afford one and you're not? Really? You actually think like that? Holy shit, growing up as poor as I did, I was taught better.


I never said laugh. I just figured be happy there was no damage, until we looked extra hard and found a tiny scratch in a plastic strip. He was asking for it, taking up both spaces. And I _can_ drive which has little bearing on touch up paint, so what's yr point? I don't think you bothered to read before replying. And I didn't scratch it on purpose. I bumped it on purpose (what tradedate above referred to as a "feather tap"). He just happened to have this plastic strip on the bumper, for like decoration and it was scratched by the little screw on the front plate (damn that screw). I think his car is still worth like a whole dollar less than what it was before the scratch, so I don't get why he mentioned how much his car had cost. & You don't need a license to use touch up paint. And I'm not "someone who can't drive". I was just determined to get the open parking space, since parking is difficult to find, and after two minutes of trying to get in, I gave up and needed to get closer, so I barely nudged to get as close as possible. 
& I felt enough remorse to be willing to go to a store, buy touch up paint, and fix it, even though I could have just left after giving him my insurance info, since it isn't even _my_ insurance, and the vehicle owner already told me not to worry about it, it's why he has insurance. I was free and clear, but my own ego makes me want to show the guy that I know I made a mistake due to my impatience (even thought the wife should have offered to move, but maybe she didn't notice there was a car right behind her all that time, going back & forth to get into a tiny space). And this guy would have never noticed this nearly invisible mark had his wife not been sitting in the car, which yes, annoyed the hell out of me because I'd been going back & forth shimmying into the space because _their_ car was taking up two spaces. Her getting out when I bumped it made me think: "wow, you've been in there the whole time and didn't think to move up a few inches". And when I pointed out to him that he was taking up both spaces, way over the line they paint in the street to delineate the spaces, he told me he had a right to do that, and even said: "what does that have to do with it?". (funny, I was wondering that same thing when _he_ mentioned the price of his car, and how does he _not_ _know_ what it has to do with it, really?) I just don't sympathize with these kind of people. It's a passive aggressive way to say **** you to people, parking that way. If he'd been decent in the first place, the entire space I was trying to get into would have been open and it never would have happened. And no, there wasn't a car in front of his space before I got there, that caused him to park that way. There was _no_ parking space in front of him. It was a fire station driveway, and I highly doubt someone had been parked blocking the front end of his parking space with the rest of their car in the fire station driveway. The front end of his space was just empty, but he isn't the sort to care. He just parks and gets out, which is a way to say "**** you" to the rest of us. You focus on one phrase about my reaction to him quoting his car value, as if it had any bearing on the incident. It's just what I happened to think when he said that, not when I did the actually bumping. If you really read what you're replying to, you'd know you have the order of events wrong. If his car was $5,000 it makes no difference. I'd have still bumped it. Why did he even mention it, was my point. Him mentioning it, just brings class into something where I was meeting him on an equal level ("I'm sorry, I'll fix it right away"). Because he thinks it matters, and he thinks he's putting me down (he also said "you Uber drivers", as if this has anything to do with it either). We know why he mentioned it. It's because to him, it means something, and he expects different respect for having an expensive car. Some people sincerely believe their financial status _means _something. That's how people like this are. It's a red flag. I've noticed, usually when you're in a parking lot, and some ****** parks obliquely across a couple spaces, it's usually a more expensive car. What's funny is, he is Korean, and I got to say "You're being such an American right now". My friend has a Porsche, that she's let me drive, just for my own enjoyment. She never once mentioned how much it cost. Cuz it's irrelevant to anything, unless I asked "how much did it cost". We were discussing my right to bump his car to fit into the little space he'd left because he felt like taking up two spaces instead of parking within the generous space they demarcate for each vehicle. So what's the price of his car got to do with anything? And still, though I think this way, I earnestly plead with him to let me make it right, and fix it with my own time, money, and energy, just because that's what I felt moved to do. For my own ego's sake, not because I felt especially bad toward him, I will admit. You notice, the guy never followed up on his $200 (the so called cheap fix for a tiny scratch in plastic). It's a piece of shiny plastic. $200 is a lot of money, but I could go to a store, get some touch up paint, and give my time and attention to his barely visible scratch. Like a personal act to make up for my mistake. And I play guitar fairly well. I can handle a little scratch without being licensed by the state touch up paint licensing board. Your point is kind of lame. I feel embarrassed now that I took the time to respond. 
Last time a Taxi driver backed into my Prius when I was stopped at the curb behind him waiting on a rider, I said "no big deal, there's no damage", and life went on as before. A little scratch _is_ like nothing in my life. And he probably had that "oh shit, what did I just do feeling", and I got to be someone giving him a pass, which makes his day even better, maybe, than before it happened, because he got to be relieved. I just imagine if I had more money, which makes many stresses go away, I'd be even easier going about such trivialities, especially toward someone who is contritely willing to go buy the paint and fix it, even though it wouldn't have been costing me a dime because I can just leave it up to the vehicle owner's insurance and walk away. This guy was just so petty he had to make an issue of it. He'd almost agreed there was no damage, until we all got down on our knees and really looked (because he was so determined to find a problem), and when we're a few inches away we finally see the tiny scratch. It was absurd. I'm too narrow minded to sympathize with those who see it otherwise. Perhaps future people of SF will now not have two spots taken up by this guy somewhere, because he learned to park better that day. We must look at the positive. I have changed the world, a tiny tiny bit, and maybe one person was able to park one day because this guy took the extra 3 seconds to pull up all the way into one space instead of just saying "**** you everyone else, I get two spaces". Had he not learned from that day, he may have continued to park like a lumbergh.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

oh my god way too much reading........try using paragraphs or something I stopped reading after 8 words


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

J1945 said:


> Jeez dude. There's a huge thick line between "getting the joke" and "setting it on fire and beating it straight into the ground." You couldn't see it?


We don't need no stinking lines !


----------



## lbuberchick562 (Sep 13, 2016)

Sidunera said:


> There is no dent on my car or on the other car . There are just scratches on the other car's bumper .....the kind that happen when my license plate hit that car's bumper. No scratches and nothing on my car.


If there is no dent or anything wrong then what's the problem? You waited so that was good. Next time leave a note and take pictures of both cars....always take pictures. 9 times out of 10 if you bump someone and you leave a note they will look and not worry about it. But sometimes you get that 1 person who wants to take advantage. ..hence the pictures.

I don't think I would of ordered a uber for a customer. They canceled the trip, you didn't. I would of showed them how to sign up with uber or let them look around for an address for their friend.

But it's over and done with...no damage to either car. Lesson learned.


----------



## lbuberchick562 (Sep 13, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Go back and burn the car down to the ground and no one will ever see the scratches !


Lmao


----------



## lbuberchick562 (Sep 13, 2016)

shiftydrake said:


> I say go back to the car and leave contact info......if and only if contacted explain the entire situation....(except as Uber driver) just tell the person was "dropping off someone (friend or friend of friend)and bumped their car by mistake" got out looked no damage finished droping off your "friends" then came back to do right thing......then work with them off books and have them sign waiver releasing you from further liability.....and then leave it be


Always have them sign something stating you paid, they are satisfied and they can not come back and ask for more money.


----------



## J1945 (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm seeing a new branch for Uber services:

UberLawyer!
Need legal advice, but don't want to pay for good legal advice? UberLawyer has you covered. We'll send someone directly to your location and dispense legal advice for a cost far less than those high priced "passed the Bar" licensed counselors. We have prices that can meet any budget.

UberLawyerX: You'll meet with a barely literate, lower percentile high school graduate that has spent countless hours watching "Judge Judy" and "The People's Court".

UberLawyerXL: All the same benefits of X, but with his or her extra girth, you know if they're smart enough to find money to buy fast food, they're smart enough to tell you how to handle your problems.

UberLawyerBlack: Don't worry, it's not one of "those". This is our higest quality. This individual will have been certified to own the "L.A. Law" box set, has actually walked by a library at least once and has spent time in a courtroom as a defendant.

Results are guaranteed. If your unhappy with the results, we'll refund your money*.
*Amount will vary but not to exceed 10% or $5.00, whichever is less.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

J1945 said:


> UberLawyerX: You'll meet with a barely literate, lower percentile high school graduate that has spent countless hours watching "Judge Judy" and "The People's Court"


About 15-20 years ago there was an episode of "The People's Court" with a discussion group of law students. During the question and answer segment Judge Wapner was asked if he was aware that 95% of high school students couldn't even name one member of the U.S. Supreme Court. We are in so need of UberLawyerX.


----------



## Thomas The Transporter (Apr 28, 2016)

Sidunera said:


> *Hit parked car...need advice pls*


Are you sure the parked car didn't hit you?


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

Sidunera said:


> I picked up these passengers from a wedding. In the middle of the ride, they cancelled the ride. So, I pulled over and asked them to rerequest the ride if they wanted me to continue. Now, their ride was ordered by another friend who was at the wedding!!....So, they started calling her asking her to rerequest the ride in the middle of nowhere. They wanted to know the address where I had stopped. I couldn't figure it out ....I told her the streets. Still she was having a problem...All this while my foot was on break while my car was on drive. Then I was going to come out to read the house number of the house...As I was changing feet, my car which was still on drive hit the car parked in front of my car....And I panicked. ....I just did not know what to do ....The passengers were still talying to that lady asking her to rerequest their ride....In complete panic mode, I came out and looked at my car and the other parked car....There was no damage on my car but the parked car got some scratches ( like the kind of scratches cars get when you hit one in parallel parking sometimes. ....)...After all I was parked behind it when I hit it....There was no dent on any car. Their lady on the phone was taking longer to rerequest their ride. So, I ordered an uber for them from my own personal uber account. So, I sent them to their destination. In the mean time I waited at the scene in complete panic mode not knowing what to do. I am renting my uber car from a private guy. He will be furious if I ever told him. Plus insurance will go up. Plus who knows if uber will deactivate me. All these thoughts started to go on in my mind. I wondered if I should call the police. I wondered if I should walk house to house in the neighborhood trying to ask whose car it is. I just didn't know what to do. I took pics of the other car. I waited there for about half an hour...Nobody came from anywhere. Then I thought that that kind of scratch can happen while parallel parking also. I thought of all the countless times my car was hit in my neighborhood. I thought of my insurance going up and what not....Then I just started the car and drove off. I am home now and am sick worried. I never had any accident in my life. I have always been an extra careful driver. Ever since I have got back home I have been googling and reading all about hit and run. I am extremely frightened and freaked out. I don't know what to do ....Can someone please advice? Please help me.


 My uncle was a London cabbie and I will never forget we were parked to go into a shop and when we returned to the car he was boxed in both front and back, parking in London is always at a premium, my father became worried that we would be late for a birthday party we were on the way to. My uncle said, come on chaps jump in. He started the engine and put it in forward, huge crunch of his bumper hitting the car in front. My Dad and I were in absolute shock. My uncle than put it is reverse and did the same manoeuvre to the car behind us, a little mini. Again my Dad and and I were in complete shock, the Mini's hood was severely dented. My uncle drove us away and my Dad and I were speechless. My uncle turned around and said, " That's what bumpers are for. " I have not driven a new car for over 10 years now and whenever I am downtown I now subscribe to the same philosophy. Remember when boxed in to, " Bump and go! "


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

J1945 said:


> I'm seeing a new branch for Uber services:
> 
> UberLawyer!
> Need legal advice, but don't want to pay for good legal advice? UberLawyer has you covered. We'll send someone directly to your location and dispense legal advice for a cost far less than those high priced "passed the Bar" licensed counselors. We have prices that can meet any budget.
> ...


How old are your Weslaw pocket updates ? I have a complete set of civil codes and criminal codes Weslaw.
You could say they are a " Boxed" set. They were thrown out from D.A.' s office in boxes( someone really should erase scribbled pertinent information from disposed books,could be dangerous)
It is YOUR RIGHT as a citizen for free access to legal books to aide in your own self defense. Most public libraries carry a complete set for in house reference .
For a small fee ( used to be $30.00) you can file a suit,or counter suit with the Clerk of courts office ,with Notarization included. You may also subpoena witness for a small fee.


----------



## Danatee (Apr 14, 2016)

Sidunera said:


> I picked up these passengers from a wedding. In the middle of the ride, they cancelled the ride. So, I pulled over and asked them to rerequest the ride if they wanted me to continue. Now, their ride was ordered by another friend who was at the wedding!!....So, they started calling her asking her to rerequest the ride in the middle of nowhere. They wanted to know the address where I had stopped. I couldn't figure it out ....I told her the streets. Still she was having a problem...All this while my foot was on break while my car was on drive. Then I was going to come out to read the house number of the house...As I was changing feet, my car which was still on drive hit the car parked in front of my car....And I panicked. ....I just did not know what to do ....The passengers were still talying to that lady asking her to rerequest their ride....In complete panic mode, I came out and looked at my car and the other parked car....There was no damage on my car but the parked car got some scratches ( like the kind of scratches cars get when you hit one in parallel parking sometimes. ....)...After all I was parked behind it when I hit it....There was no dent on any car. Their lady on the phone was taking longer to rerequest their ride. So, I ordered an uber for them from my own personal uber account. So, I sent them to their destination. In the mean time I waited at the scene in complete panic mode not knowing what to do. I am renting my uber car from a private guy. He will be furious if I ever told him. Plus insurance will go up. Plus who knows if uber will deactivate me. All these thoughts started to go on in my mind. I wondered if I should call the police. I wondered if I should walk house to house in the neighborhood trying to ask whose car it is. I just didn't know what to do. I took pics of the other car. I waited there for about half an hour...Nobody came from anywhere. Then I thought that that kind of scratch can happen while parallel parking also. I thought of all the countless times my car was hit in my neighborhood. I thought of my insurance going up and what not....Then I just started the car and drove off. I am home now and am sick worried. I never had any accident in my life. I have always been an extra careful driver. Ever since I have got back home I have been googling and reading all about hit and run. I am extremely frightened and freaked out. I don't know what to do ....Can someone please advice? Please help me.


THAT WAS YOU???????????
I have been looking for you ever since I saw your taillights pulling away from the scene of the crime.
Dont worry, I got your plate number and have already notified the police Bubba that he should be looking for you when they catch up to you and throw you in prison.

Dude, really Light up a bone, have a drink or do whatever it is that you do to chill out.
You bumped a car. The police are not coming looking for you.
The owner most likely didnt even notice said scratch and if they did, they have no proof when or where it happened.
Lighten up. Chill out and think about another job.


----------

